# Should I go for PTE Academic rescore, if not I need advise.



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

I need the 10 points for proficient English and after my 3 IELTS attempts, I only achieved competent English in the 2nd and 3rd times, therefore I decided to try PTE Academic, as we all know I only need to reach 65+ in each and every part. After my 2nd attempt I got 65+ in all parts except writing I scored 60 knowing that in the second test my spelling score dropped from 44 to 20, I know that my spelling is my weakest link, as I am always using spell checker, should I go for rescore bear in mind the following points:

• PTE Academic is automatically rescored; therefore, it is unlikely that your overall scores will change.
• Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are rescored.
• In the unlikely event that your score changes, it may go up or down.

If not would you please advise on how should I improve my spelling in the most rapid way, as I am planning to take the exam again after two weeks.

*My 1st PTE Academic Attempt*
Date: 12/12/2015
Overall Score: 56
*Communicative Skills	*
- Listening: 60
- Reading: 61
- Speaking: 48
- Writing: 55
*Enabling Skills*
- Grammar: 47
- Oral Fluency: 43
- Pronunciation: 55
- Spelling: 44
- Vocabulary: 50
- Written Discourse: 51

*My 2nd PTE Academic Attempt*
Date: 13/2/2016
Overall Score: 65
*Communicative Skills	*
- Listening: 67
- Reading: 67
- Speaking: 70
- Writing: 60
*Enabling Skills	*
- Grammar: 52
- Oral Fluency: 52
- Pronunciation: 78
- Spelling: 20
- Vocabulary: 73
- Written Discourse 44

I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

H-H said:


> I need the 10 points for proficient English and after my 3 IELTS attempts, I only achieved competent English in the 2nd and 3rd times, therefore I decided to try PTE Academic, as we all know I only need to reach 65+ in each and every part. After my 2nd attempt I got 65+ in all parts except writing I scored 60 knowing that in the second test my spelling score dropped from 44 to 20, I know that my spelling is my weakest link, as I am always using spell checker, should I go for rescore bear in mind the following points:
> 
> • PTE Academic is automatically rescored; therefore, it is unlikely that your overall scores will change.
> • Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are rescored.
> ...


Hi, I'm sure there will certain set of words, you would be repeatedly using. Try to understand where you are doing the basic mistake. Usually spilt the word, then you will be able to understand where you going wrong. Generally if your pronunciation is wrong, you get your spelling also wrong. That was my case earlier... And never use words for which you are not confident of. This should help you...


----------



## Siddhant (Feb 22, 2016)

H-H said:


> I need the 10 points for proficient English and after my 3 IELTS attempts, I only achieved competent English in the 2nd and 3rd times, therefore I decided to try PTE Academic, as we all know I only need to reach 65+ in each and every part. After my 2nd attempt I got 65+ in all parts except writing I scored 60 knowing that in the second test my spelling score dropped from 44 to 20, I know that my spelling is my weakest link, as I am always using spell checker, should I go for rescore bear in mind the following points:
> 
> • PTE Academic is automatically rescored; therefore, it is unlikely that your overall scores will change.
> • Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are rescored.
> ...


Hi

looking at your score i would advice you not to spend money on rescoring, the spellings will not change as it is computer evaluated.

i understand your situation as i had a similar issue from ielts - very poor handwriting and spellings. i got on 29th jan L-9,R-8.5,S-7.5,W-6.5. I understood the PTE format - took the gold test kit , prepared for almost 30+ hours and gave PTE on 20th feb - S-90,R-90,L-90,W-89. 
grammer - 90, oral fluency - 90, pronunciation - 90, spelling - 46, vocabulary - 81, written discourse - 80.

from my score you can clearly gauge that spellings have a relatively lower impact on your writing score - written discourse and grammar are far more crucial.

i got 2 ebooks from peer to peer downloads and they were more than sufficient - plus i wrote in a word file and understood each grammar mistake i made - spellings are a lot tougher to correct in a short time. 

i suggest you reschedule the test, i will be glad to help you prepare. writing in PTE can be cracked with some practice. 
also i feel ielts would be equally difficult as it is handwritten and manually checked (computers are more consistent in marking)


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

Siddhant said:


> Hi
> 
> looking at your score i would advice you not to spend money on rescoring, the spellings will not change as it is computer evaluated.
> 
> ...


hi,
can you share the PTE material?


----------



## Siddhant (Feb 22, 2016)

rajat_delhi said:


> hi,
> can you share the PTE material?


Yes sure, but i am not sure how i can send it across. 
if you email me i can send you the links to both. 
or you can suggest another method.


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

raghum4u said:


> Hi, I'm sure there will certain set of words, you would be repeatedly using. Try to understand where you are doing the basic mistake. Usually spilt the word, then you will be able to understand where you going wrong. Generally if your pronunciation is wrong, you get your spelling also wrong. That was my case earlier... And never use words for which you are not confident of. This should help you...


Thanks for your input, and I understand your point of view, but the reason that my pronunciation is a lot better than my spelling, is that I acquired most of the words especially the new and complex ones from listening, therefore I can pronounce them but I will struggle when I am writing them and from my IELTS background I know that we need more complex terms in order to achieve higher bands and due to this I put them in use as much as I can.


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

Siddhant said:


> Hi
> 
> looking at your score i would advice you not to spend money on rescoring, the spellings will not change as it is computer evaluated.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback, as it clarified to me the whole situation, I would really appreciate it if you can share some writing tips and the names of the two books.

By the way my hand writing is very bad and slow.  therefore IELTS is not an option any more.


----------



## Siddhant (Feb 22, 2016)

H-H said:


> Thanks for your feedback, as it clarified to me the whole situation, I would really appreciate it if you can share some writing tips and the names of the two books.
> 
> By the way my hand writing is very bad and slow.  therefore IELTS is not an option any more.


Yes my IELTS were doomed due to my handwriting also, well for writing i figured that there is a tip in the 1st book " practice test plus - PTE academic" - they highlight 4-5 major points from the summarise text and then rephrase them in 1 sentence (the book labels point1 , point2, conclusion) so even if you read them and use this technique for any article on the web or in print you will master summarise text very quickly.

essay is much easier as you can actually stick to a generic outline for any topic - primarily there are 2 types of essay's 1. compare two opinions, 2. focus on your opinion with examples.
i read the essay's from the "practice test plus" book and created a very simple outline. then i tried fitting this for every topic and it works. i got a really tough essay in my test, still i was sure that i will score some marks for my format.

another neglected part of writing is the summarise spoken test part - trust me it is extremely important - if you get that right both listening and writing scores will go up. 
i used a simple trick to not look at the screen during the lecture, practice short hand and start using arrows and symbols to connect what you jot down. Once you have the outline of the content use the same trick that you used for written summary from section 1.


the second book is "PTE academic testbuilder - macmillan" this is on peer to peer sites.
it has better practice for reading and speaking. 

i noticed that you are also scoring a bit low on oral fluency - i believe that it can be corrected quickly if you read everything you see in daily life and try to connect word and phrases, once you have some speed in your sentence i suggest listening to the sample answers in the 2nd book and learn pauses.

i am sure with a little effort at the right places 65+ is attainable quickly. 

let me know if you are not able to find the books.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

Guys,

PM me if you need PTE materials (including Macmillan test series) free of cost.


Regards,


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

Siddhant said:


> Yes my IELTS were doomed due to my handwriting also, well for writing i figured that there is a tip in the 1st book " practice test plus - PTE academic" - they highlight 4-5 major points from the summarise text and then rephrase them in 1 sentence (the book labels point1 , point2, conclusion) so even if you read them and use this technique for any article on the web or in print you will master summarise text very quickly.
> 
> essay is much easier as you can actually stick to a generic outline for any topic - primarily there are 2 types of essay's 1. compare two opinions, 2. focus on your opinion with examples.
> i read the essay's from the "practice test plus" book and created a very simple outline. then i tried fitting this for every topic and it works. i got a really tough essay in my test, still i was sure that i will score some marks for my format.
> ...



Thanks a lot for your detailed response, I will make sure to consider all of those tips.


----------



## usman_telecom (Feb 24, 2016)

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Guys,
> 
> PM me if you need PTE materials (including Macmillan test series) free of cost.
> 
> ...


Thanks..

Sent from my SGH-I527M using Tapatalk


----------



## Winwan33 (Mar 5, 2016)

Siddhant said:


> Hi
> 
> looking at your score i would advice you not to spend money on rescoring, the spellings will not change as it is computer evaluated.
> 
> ...


HI, could you share your pte materials? 

I am new to this forum, i cant seem to be able to send private message


----------



## Winwan33 (Mar 5, 2016)

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Guys,
> 
> PM me if you need PTE materials (including Macmillan test series) free of cost.
> 
> ...


Hi, can your share your materials? 

I am new to this forum, and I can't find the option to send you private message


----------



## eesha (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi Win

Please share the material or google drive URL


----------



## Lakshmi780 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi to all the members. ..
Given the mock test and got 56. I need overall 65. ....can I give the real exam or still I need to practice?


----------



## satnamsakshi (May 14, 2015)

Hi Rajat,

Can you please tell me if i am applying for acs for 263111 with full time BCA.

How many years we should expect to be deducted by ACS.

Regards !!


----------

